# Brrr it's cold in here



## 89 SE Lover (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a 1989 SE, and need some ideas as to why I have no hot air. First off let me explain that my husband has pullled the hoses at the firewall and flushed them. He seems to think that there is a door that is open letting in cold air. Is that possible and if so, how hard is it to fix.... and please don't say that I have to take the dash apart, because it will never get fixed then. The only warm air is from the defrost vent, and that air just barely gets warm. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, winter hasn't hit to hard and would love to have heat before it does.


Thanks in advance


Misty


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did your husband flush the heater core?


----------



## 89 SE Lover (Dec 26, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> did your husband flush the heater core?


He say's he did, however I don't know when he did it. Sometime I wonder if he just doesnt like working on my car!!!


Misty


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

89 SE Lover said:


> He say's he did, however I don't know when he did it. Sometime I wonder if he just doesnt like working on my car!!!
> 
> 
> Misty


what car does he have??? tell him that maximas are some of the easiest cars to work on!!

first I hope he put the right amount of antifreeze it. If its low that maybe be why theres no heat.
when was the last time you changed the thermostat? If its been a while now is a good time to change it.

if its not those then I would check the expansion valve. if that turn out ok then after checking all the hoses and making sure that there are no blocks then I would check the heater core.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

on the left hand side of the the climate control is a lever that goes up and down. Push it down


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

is that just for the SE models or GXE as well. I also have a problem like that.


----------

